

TSA warns of potential $11,000 fine for walking out on security check - anigbrowl
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/kswb-man-faces-fine-for-refusing-tsa-scan,0,2174559.story

======
kd0amg
Video and first-hand account are here:
<http://informationliberation.com/?id=33127>

It doesn't help that he wasn't exactly as polite as possible in dealing with
the TSA agents in the screening area.

Can anyone point to the statute making it illegal for him to leave?
Interesting that he's threatened with fine and lawsuit after leaving, but the
agents who escorted him out get a pass for not knowing it was illegal for him
to leave.

~~~
marssaxman
_It doesn't help that he wasn't exactly as polite as possible in dealing with
the TSA agents in the screening area._

Why should he have to be?

~~~
kd0amg
Politeness should not be required, but impoliteness on his part is
counterproductive. People are too likely to dismiss him as someone who just
should not have gone looking for a fight (even if he should have).

~~~
sfriedrich
Polite is not required in the use of a right. A right is a right, polite or
impolite.

------
pmiller2
The article mentioned the guy is a programmer. Anybody want to bet he's been
reading the TSA articles on either Reddit or HN?

